# Empire State Honey Producers Association Summer Picnic



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Come join eshpa and The Ontario Finger Lakes Beekeeper Association for eshpas' annual Summer Picnic. 

Not a member? Come anyway. Be my guest. Maybe you will want to join. No pressure.

The Summer Picnic will be held July 19th at Tinker Nature Park, Pittsford, NY. Bring a dish to pass and your preferred beverage. ESHPA will provide the entree. I don't know if the Park allows beer or wine, in case you wondered. ESHPA will have bottled water available.

There will be two talks presented. Jonathan Ryan and Sue Garing will be talking about how best to prepare your jar(s) of honey for submission to the Honey Judging Competition at eshpas' Fall Mtng in November in Syracuse, NY. And Bob Talkiewicz will be talking about making mead, "Mead Making 101". Which matches up nicely with the mead that will be featured at our Fall Mtng supplied by NYS Wine and Mead Makers, served at our Banquet Friday evening. Stay tuned for the Fall Newsletter.

There will be an eshpa Board Meeting Friday evening, the evening before the Saturday picnic, also at Tinker Nature Park. This meeting is open to eshpa members.

For details, directions, and more eshpa information check out the 2014 Summer Newsletter at the eshpa website, eshpa.org. I hope to see you there. Be sure to tell me you read about this on beesource. It's always nice to know.

Come and commiserate. Meet new friends. Rekindle old relationships. Enjoy a day in the park.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Check us out on Facebook and come hang out w/ other beekeepers.


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

Mark,

wife got the day off we will be there, only 1 hr from the house.

scott


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Great. Can't wait to me you both.


----------

